# removal of factory deck



## Nomak (Oct 6, 2002)

I need to get the factory deck out of a 2002 Nissan Sentra GXE. I got the wirin harness n installation kit from Sounddomain but the instructions r the so sh!tty i might as well use it for toilet paper. 

I would also appreciate if someone who has done n instaltion/s in the 2000 up sentra if they have ne tips as to go bout doin n install. I wanna put in my sub/amp + nother small amp to run the fronts n to make a spacer so that i can install 6x9s in the stock factory locations. I will also appreciate it if y'all have ne tips on how to sound deaden the car a wee bit on a budget of $0  . And how to stop the plastic panels from rattling 

Need Help.

Thanx


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

taking the factory deck out is pretty easy

I'm just going off the top of my head here, so if there's a piece in the way or a screw holding something in I probably just forgot to mention it
1) take off the trim around the shifter, on my 5-spd it just pulled up, a couple of snaps held it in
2) take off the big compartment on the top of the dash (open the lid, then pull straight toward the back of the car, it snaps out)
3) there is another trim piece on the bottom, I forgot what it looks like but it wraps around both sides of the center console, just grab it and pull it straight back (there may be a screw or 2 holding it in)
4) take out the 4 or so screws that you can see (2 on each side) and I think you can take out the assembly that has the little pocket and the stock headunit out.
5) reinstallation is easy, just reverse what you did to take apart the dash


for wiring the amps there are 2 grommets already in the firewall that you can run your power wire through. For the driver's side one you have to jack up the car, remove the driver wheel, remove the plastic wheel well lining, then you should be able to see the grommet in the firewall. For the one on the passenger side you have to remove the glove compartment and a small panel up under the dash and then you can get to it.

Run your power and rcas on opposite sides of the car, I used 13.3' rcas for my amps and they had about 1-2' of excess, so definately don't go shorter than 12' for the rcas. There really isn't that much you need to know about the install, it's pretty straight forward. Just run your cables under the trim on the sides of the car and then under the back seat (there are 2 little plastic clips on the front of the rear seat, pull them forward and you can take the seat out and lay the wires under it).


----------



## Nomak (Oct 6, 2002)

thanx man i will try it out this weekend. hopefully i dont run into ne probs


----------

